
Good UI - jgrodziski
https://www.goodui.org/
======
felipei
Ironically, the website has horrible ui. Who thought that sidebar would be a
good idea? Also, that huge newsletter sign up form just turns the site into
click-bait.

~~~
tracker1
Well, the advice was about optimizing calls to action and flow... as to the
sidebar, I didn't even see it, I don't go fullscreen on my windows, so had to
make it larger to see it after seeing your comment.

For me, I've moved away from trying to use any hover events for critical
interaction, like that sidebar has. As tablets/phones are becoming the default
choice, it makes sense to cater more towards that environment. The one thing
that does stand out, is making sure to indicate there's more to read/do down
the page, and the lack of an ever-present scrollbar in phones/tablets is a big
one here.

------
k__
lol, another try at selling marketing trickery as user experience.

~~~
chucky_z
I saw the little text box at the bottom jiggle at me and immediately closed
the page.

#1 PROTIP to a good UI. Don't jiggle anything, anywhere, ever, for any reason.

------
salmonet
I for one thought it was a pretty good advice for UI, especially for landing
pages. A good landing page can make all the difference and it can be a
pain/time-consuming when it isn't your specialty.

------
joshstrange
#0 Try to reuse components that users are used to, like scrolling instead of
making your own hover-to-scroll on your sidebar.....

------
towercap
Many of the suggestions on the site are sound. But yes, their front end and
design make a poor first impression.

